# IRDA on IBM ThinkPad R32

## jonasl

Hi there!

As i have understood it, many users, as myself, have experienced problems concerning getting the irda on their IBM ThinikPad R32 to work. However, I have managed and thought I would post how here. This is cut from a webpage found on Google that no longer excists ( i read the cached version). I do not remember the URL. Anyhow, here it comes:

Infrared (IrDA) port

The infrared port is detected by Linux as /dev/ttyS1 - it is NS16550A (National Semiconductor hi-speed serial port) and works in FIR mode. You need "NSC PC87108/PC87338" support in kernel (CONFIG_NSC_FIR=m which needs CONFIG_ISA=y) and "irda-tools" package. There are problems after swsuspend when your kernel has built-in serial driver (due to initial "grabing" of io-ports). Therefore it is better to have serial driver built as module.

Add configuration to /etc/modules.d/irda (change irda to string of your chioce)

```
alias irda0 nsc-ircc

# for 2.4.x kernels you may need uncomment next line

#options nsc-ircc io=0x2f8 irq=3

# before instaling nsc-ircc we need init serial driver but "switch off"

# uart and release io port from /dev/ttyS1

install nsc-ircc /sbin/modprobe 8250; /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install nsc-ircc

remove nsc-ircc /sbin/modprobe -r --ignore-remove nsc-ircc ; /sbin/modprobe -r 8250

# serial driver

alias char-major-4 8250

install 8250 /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install 8250 ; /bin/setserial /dev/ttyS1 uart none port 0x0

```

```
$>modules-update 
```

make sure that you have sys-apps/irda-utils installed.  Now the irda can be started with 

```
$>/etc/init.d/irda start
```

Bob's your uncle!

I hope this will help you, as it helped me!

//Jonasl

Gothenburg, Sweden

----------

## gentop

I have an IBM Thinkpad R32, too. But I still got an error message:

```
serial8250: too much work for irq3

nsc-ircc, Found chip at base=0x02e

nsc-ircc, driver loaded (Dag Brattli)

nsc_ircc_open(), can't get iobase of 0x2f8
```

Do you have an idea?

I have the following in my kernel:

```

CONFIG_IRCOMM=m

CONFIG_IRDA_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_NSC_FIR=m
```

My /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6 looks like this:

```
# IrDA

irda

#ircomm

#ircomm_tty

nsc-ircc
```

And as you described, i added the following to /etc/modules.d/irda:

```
alias irda0 nsc-ircc

install nsc-ircc /sbin/modprobe 8250; /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install nsc-ircc

remove nsc-ircc /sbin/modprobe -r --ignore-remove nsc-ircc ; /sbin/modprobe -r 8250

alias char-major-4 8250

install 8250 /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install 8250 ; /bin/setserial /dev/ttyS1 uart none port 0x0
```

The /etc/init.d/irda starts without problems. But the module nsc-ircc fails on boot.

Any ideas?

//gentop

----------

